# Alternative Inquisitor Torrax



## Morrus (May 7, 2010)

I used an alternative version of Inquisitor Torrax in tonight's game (Mad King's Banquet). He was a tad too tough, so I've toned him down slightly (made some of his powers useable less often).

I'm still not fully happy with it - this version isn't "anti-magic" enough, but I found that the previous interpretations of the Inquisitors were a bit fiddly to use. I've removed some of the anti-magic type stuff, fiven hima resistance to arcane powers [although the sorceror in my group stripped off that resistance in three different ways in the first round, so it never came into play!]

I'll probably tweak this more, and rewrite all future Inquisitors when I've found a setup I really like. 

This particular Inquisitor I made a Brute to more accurately reflect his portrayal in the module (he's the Ragesian Ambassador's bodyguard), so he's a bit more melee-capable than some other Inquisitors.

[Edit - updated with some keyword adjustments].


----------



## Eccles (May 7, 2010)

Jeepers! Is that all? Felt like about 600HP at least!

(Mind you, it occurs to me that our party striker was afraid to attack him after the last few inquisitors, so the damage going onto him was probably a bit on the low side...)


----------



## Morrus (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, plus neither of his resistances were operating.  He was quite effective at not getting attacked all that much, I think.


----------

